# Uberkey Keylogger

## blommethomas

Hello all,

I'm trying to get the uberkey keylogger working on linux.  So far everything has worked great.  I started the keylogger manually and made it log to a file.  Only annoyance was that most of the file was occupied with <tab>, <alt> ...

I would like to help other people get uberkey working, therefore I will post a method under here.  I would like however to make a script to, so I can add the keylogger to my default runlevel and make a real log of it, sorted by date and without annoying signs like <tab>, <alt>...

Any help appreciated as I did only program in Java till now and I have no experience in writing linux sxripts

Install uberkey keylogger

(partially copied from http://distrojockey.com/2005/ultimate-linux-keylogger-uberkey.190.linux)

download the source file from:

http://www.linuks.mine.nu/uberkey/uberkey-1.2.tar.gz

or my homepage:

http://blommethomas.downfire.com/Uberkey/uberkey-1.2.tar.gz

get the necessary files

go to the directory where you have put the downloaded file

```

# tar -xf uberkey-1.2.tar.gz

```

You will get 3 files now in a map called uberkey-1.2:

makefile

uberkey.8

uberkey.c

install the keylogger

open de map uberkey-1.2 and type:

```

# make

```

for azerty users:

download the following file:

http://blommethomas.downfire.com/Uberkey/uberkey.c

and replace your uberkey.c file by this one, now do:

```

# gcc -o uberkey uberkey.c

```

now copy your uberkey program to /usr/bin:

```

# cp uberkey /usr/bin

```

Using the uberkey keylogger

if you wan't all your input to be printed on default output(command prompt):

```

# uberkey

```

most likely however you would like to have everything being copied to a file in the background:

```

#uberkey > <home directory>/keylog &

```

Starting uberkey on startup

(this part is unconfirmed, I have it from the Distro Jockey site:http://distrojockey.com/2005/ultimate-linux-keylogger-uberkey.190.linux, but I don't get it working)

make a new file called uberkey in /etc/init.d and put the following code in it:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ###############
> 
> #!/sbin/runscript
> ...

 

and make it executable:

```

# chmod +x uberkey

```

add it to the default runlevel:

```

# rc-update add uberkey default

```

Future improvements

control what is printed to the file/command prompt: remove annoying characters

make a script which copies the keylog to another file each day, so you can easily read your keylogs

maybe make an ebuild of this program?

get the start-up script working working

Sources

http://distrojockey.com/2005/ultimate-linux-keylogger-uberkey.190.linux

http://freshmeat.net/projects/uberkey/

http://www.linuks.mine.nu/uberkey/

----------

